# What model should I buy?



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

I need a snow blower and am thinking about buying new. I live in Maine and get a lot of snow. I was looking at the deluxe 30 EFI, the Deluxe 30, or the platinum 30 SHO. Also not opposed to the Deluxe 28 SHO. I will be doing My driveway the size of 6 parking spots wide by 30' long so will be built up by the plow and then I also do a decent area in my back yard for a dog run. Appreciate any insight!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

All of them seem like great choices, EFI seems like a nice option but on a snow blower I would be concerned at cost of repair if any issues should arise but I’ve heard good things about them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This is Ariens marketing but these are the reasons I was thinking of before I did a search on EFI snowblowers. I would like EFI for the easy starting. Not sure I can agree on the "eliminates maintenance costs" since there aren't any 40-50 year old EFI systems the way there are those of us with 40-50 year old original Tecumseh engines that occasionally needed a carb cleaning. Just my thoughts. The good thing about Ariens is they still have support for those old machines so it's likely that no matter what happens in the future with and EFI machine parts will be available.

_START SMARTER: No more choke, no more primer, no more pulling until your arm falls off. EFI Starts in two simple steps. Just turn the key and fire up on a single pull in any condition at any temperature.

SIP FUEL: Carburetors are not very efficient in how they atomize fuel and normally consume more fuel than actually needed. Ariens EFI engines create a more fuel efficient combustion making every drop of gas count.

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER: Ariens EFI machines feature an electronically controlled governor to eliminate speed loss, delivering consistent throwing performance and ultra-quiet idle.

EZ DOES IT: Unlike carburetors that are exposed to the outside elements, EFI is a completely sealed system and eliminates maintenance costs. It won’t gum up in the off-season, so you can pack it away with peace of mind!_


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Now what about the platinum being 414cc and the efi 306cc?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you deal with a lot of heavy wet snow then get the most powerful one (414cc). I'd be nice if they offered an EFI 414cc engine, then I'd say go for it.....!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Eventually all manufactures (or at least the leading brands will go EFI). I will not have reserves on buying an EFI engine....


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> I'd be nice if they offered an EFI 414cc engine, then I'd say go for it.....!!!


 
I'm following the quoted advice and ordered a Ariens Pro Hydro 28 a few weeks ago. It has the B&S 420cc engine with EFI.


My 2015 24" Platinum SHO had enough power with the 306cc engine (carb), it's just that what I have to blow is just too much for the friction disc set-up. I didn't even make it two full seasons before I had to replace the friction disc and belt, which is why I upgraded to the Hydro. The Platinum will be kept as a back-up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

knu2xs said:


> I'm following the quoted advice and ordered a Ariens Pro Hydro 28 a few weeks ago. It has the B&S 420cc engine with EFI.


That's great.......! 
I did not know about the EFI Briggs. Sounds like a great combination (420cc EFI, 28 auger housing and hydrostatic drive). :smile2:


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

What is the difference between the pro hydro 28 and the the platinums drive system?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Michael Smith said:


> What is the difference between the pro hydro 28 and the the platinums drive system?


I think friction disc drive on the Platinum vs hydrostatic drive on the Hydropro.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Is it worth another grand though!?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Michael Smith said:


> Is it worth another grand though!?


 
Based on my experience, and in my specific situation, the answer would be yes.


My main drive is 275 yds from garage to the road, most of it going through wide open, cultivated fields so drifting is a serious issue. Our pole barn drive adds another 75-80 yds and there is also a drive at the top that crosses over from one to the other, which adds another 75 yds, or thereabouts.


On top of all that we have large parking areas so my friction disc was pushed harder than most.


Where the hydrostatic drive will work well for me is on our main drive where I can have 12-18" drifts (or deeper) at the top, bare wind swept areas in the middle with drifts at the end. The infinite speed control offered by the hydro drive will let me adjust speed a lot easier than the friction disc when going from bare areas to drifts that get deeper as I get into them.


Below is most of our main drive, which goes down to almost the yellow house in the background. If the wind is blowing from either the north or south I might have to blow the driveway every few hours, if I want to keep it open enough to get in or out and to prevent the drifts from getting packed hard. Before I got chains I ended up stuck with my platinum, on more than one occasion.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

dang man
with that driveway you could well use that bercomac on a ATV or a UTV side by side like my buddy has, 
Vantage 72" Snowblower - Bercomac


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Well i ended up ordering the 28 pro hydro efi mainly because the fuel tank holds 1.45 gallons vs .8 on the platinum also because I love the hydro idea being able to use it like a gas pedal on the fly instead of having to stop the auger to slow it down.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Michael Smith said:


> Well i ended up ordering the 28 pro hydro efi mainly because the fuel tank holds 6 gallons vs 1.1 on the platinum also because I love the hydro idea being able to use it like a gas pedal on the fly instead of having to stop the auger to slow it down. It's deff over kill but I got 36 month 0 interest financing. Thanks for the help. I ordered it at snowblowersditect.com and used the sync financial for financing approved in 30 seconds and I only have a 678 credit score.



Michael, while I didn't mention it before, the larger gas tank is one of the reasons I went for the Pro model. The capacities you mentioned above aren't right, but the Pro's tank does holds quite a bit more than Ariens line of Deluxe & Platinum machines.


I got "the call" today so I'll be picking mine up sometime later in the week...........


----------



## Gotsnow (Sep 17, 2017)

Michael Smith said:


> Well i ended up ordering the 28 pro hydro efi mainly because the fuel tank holds 6 gallons vs 1.1 on the platinum also because I love the hydro idea being able to use it like a gas pedal on the fly instead of having to stop the auger to slow it down. It's deff over kill but I got 36 month 0 interest financing. Thanks for the help. I ordered it at snowblowersditect.com and used the sync financial for financing approved in 30 seconds and I only have a 678 credit score.


I don't see a 6 gal tank on the Ariens Pro. Maybe a 1.6 gal.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes you are right snowblowersdirect.com has it as 5.9 gallons instead of 5.9 quarts which is 1.45 gallons almost twice the size compared to the platinum 30 at 3.2 quarts/.8 gallons


----------

